# silly heat mat question



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

This feels like a really dumb question but it's really important <___>
Does the heat mat go INSIDE the viv or under it? The instructions aren't very clear...

thanks XD


----------



## ClareMummyto4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Inside the viv x


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

If its a plastic rub or faunarium, under the rub/faun. If its a proper wooden viv, the heatmat goes on the inside - usually on the back wall so it doesnt burn the viv inhabitant.

A heatmat on the outside of a wooden viv is about as useful as a chocolate ashtray on a motorbike :lol2:


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a glass viv though... where should it go?


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Lava said:


> I have a glass viv though... where should it go?


On the outside and underneath, use heat resistant double sided tape.


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I'd say underneath the viv and to make sure it has some form of feet, so that there is room for airflow underneath. I've read somewhere that it could crack the glass otherwise.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Lava said:


> I have a glass viv though... where should it go?


& glass may look good but it doesnt hold the heat in nearly as well as wood. Its a poor conductor of heat & an even worse insulator.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> & glass may look good but it doesnt hold the heat in nearly as well as wood. Its a poor conductor of heat & an even worse insulator.


The OP came here looking for advice about where to place the heat mat, not to be criticised about *their* choice of a terrarium over a vivarium.


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> The OP came here looking for advice about where to place the heat mat, not to be criticised about *their* choice of a terrarium over a vivarium.


Yes, thank you...
Well tomorrow I'll go buy some heat resistant tape and stick it underneath. Any advice of where I could get that? B&Q maybe?


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Lava said:


> Yes, thank you...
> Well tomorrow I'll go buy some heat resistant tape and stick it underneath. Any advice of where I could get that? B&Q maybe?


I would opt for ebay for the double sided tape (the cheap stuff worked fined for me), B&Q wanted 8 quid for a roll when I needed some.


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Lava said:


> Yes, thank you...
> Well tomorrow I'll go buy some heat resistant tape and stick it underneath. Any advice of where I could get that? B&Q maybe?


Try Halfords 

Halfords | Halfords Heat, Water and Rust Resistant Tape 48mm x 10m


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

RobbHughes said:


> Try Halfords
> 
> Halfords | Halfords Heat, Water and Rust Resistant Tape 48mm x 10m


It doesn't state *double sided*


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> It doesn't state *double sided*


Why would he need double sided? It's easy enough to have half the tape on the matt and half the tape on the viv :lol2:


----------



## vovalyosha (Mar 13, 2012)

I made the mistake of not letting it have any airflow, and it shorted out the pad. I had to replace it entirely.  If you can build some sort of platform(a simple 2x4 base) and use the double-sided tape(or normal) with the pad, it will work wonders!

(This was when I was younger and wasn't sure on how to use it properly. As someone else said, sometimes you need simple instructions because it doesn't give too much to someone.)


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Wait... I'm confused?! >.<*

Hiya

Trying to find out how to set up the mat properly for a crabitat: just to check i've got this right:
The heat mat gets taped to the underside of the glass, and then the whole thing is elevated a few mil for airflow? 

From what I'd read i was thinking i had to leave space between the mat and the glass, and i was thinking... whaaaa? how does it heat?! lmao


----------

